# I like don't know what day is



## antonio españa

Tenemos entre mi novia y yo una disputa increible con esta frase, es correcta gramaticalmente?

Lo que quiere decir es "Me gusta no saber que dia es hoy".

Incluso los traductores online, han traducido a la perfección esta frase.

Esta bien o mal? Por qué?

Muchas gracias, espero ansioso vuestras respuestas.

----------------------------------------------------------------------

We have a fight between my girlfriend and me with this sentence, it's ok the grammar?

I mean "I like that I don´t know what day is today".

Translators online have translated perfectly this sentence.

It's correct or not? Why?

Thx in advance, I wait for your answers.


----------



## rhychn

The correct way of saying this is:

"I like not knowing what day it is", or if you want to be more explicit, you can say "I like not knowing what day it is today", but the first sentence can be used to imply you're refering to today, and it sounds better.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Raelichu

Is it "I like not knowing" or "I like not to know"???

(I know I should have learned this years ago... but I'm such a mess!!)


----------



## BC Eagle

Raelichu said:
			
		

> Is it "I like not knowing" or "I like not to know"???


 
You can only say "I like not knowing" in this situation.


----------



## rhychn

It's OK!  I'm trying to learn Spanish and your English is definitely much better than my Spanish!

But the correct way is "I like not knowing" and not "I like not to know".


----------



## BasedowLives

rhychn said:
			
		

> It's OK!  I'm trying to learn Spanish and your English is definitely much better than my Spanish!
> 
> But the correct way is "I like not knowing" and not "I like not to know".



Although it would sound a tad off, i think that saying "I like to not know what day it is" would be fine as well.

Pero, lo mejor en este situación sería "I like not knowing what day it is today"


----------



## antonio españa

Fast and good, I learnt a lot, what more I can ask for?

Thx to everybody 'cos u toke part in this. I know I must learn still a lot about build sentences 'cos I've a lot of doubts always.

Again, thx a lot.


----------



## Soy Yo

I agree "I like not knowing what day it is..."

But if you do know and wish you didn't, you could say:

I would like not knowing what day it is....

OR

I would like not to know what day it is ...

If you don't know and wish you did, then:

I would like to know what day it is...

Espero haberlos confundido a todos


----------



## antonio españa

Well, my idea when I wanted to say "I like not knowing what day is today" came to my mind when I watched a film about people living in forest. What ever what day is today, I'm gonna do what I need. 'Cos if it's sunday and I must to hunt... or I want spend my day fishing in the river on monday.

Just, have not planning for ever I think is... other world!


----------



## aurilla

*I like dont know what day is.*

*Es jerga. La gramáca correcta sería: " I, like, don't know what day it is."  =Yo, pues, no sé que día es". *

"like" en este caso lo está usando como una muletilla, como cuando se utiliza "este"..


----------



## Ron in LA

Aurilla tiene razon.

Kids say "like" all the time just to take up space in their sentences, como pues.  It doesn't mean anything.


----------



## Soy Yo

Sí, Aurilia tiene razón en cuanto al uso como muletilla de la palabra "like."  Sin embargo, lo que Antonio quería traducir bien era:

"Me gusta no saber que dia es hoy".

Aquí no hay muletilla.


----------



## antonio españa

Genial, tampoco sabia eso. Este tema es muy interesante, gracias


----------



## JB

This thread makes me think of another subject, having to do with the ability (_o sea_,  lack of ability) of a computer to do acceptable translations.  Consider the following two sentences:

Time flies like an arrow.
_El tiempo vuela como una flecha.

_Fruit flies like bananas.
_A las moscas de la fruta, les gustan las bananas.

_I wonder what a computer would come up with if we added a "like" as in "pues" "este" "tú sabe(s)" etc.  If anyone uses an on-line translator, why not try these out and share the results?


----------



## mhp

jbruceismay said:
			
		

> This thread makes me think of another subject, having to do with the ability (_o sea_,  lack of ability) of a computer to do acceptable translations.  Consider the following two sentences:
> 
> Time flies like an arrow.
> _El tiempo vuela como una flecha.
> 
> _Fruit flies like bananas.
> _A las moscas de la fruta, les gustan las bananas.
> 
> _I wonder what a computer would come up with if we added a "like" as in "pues" "este" "tú sabe(s)" etc.  If anyone uses an on-line translator, why not try these out and share the results?


From Google Translator:

 Time flies like an arrow. (El tiempo vuela como una flecha.)
  Fruit flies like bananas (Moscas de fruta como plátanos)
  Fruit flies like to eat bananas. (Las moscas de fruta tienen gusto de comer plátanos)

Me gusta no saber qué dia es hoy --> (I like not to know what day is today) -- understandable, but sounds poetic


----------



## dariolah

antonio españa said:
			
		

> I mean "I like that I don´t know what day is today".



How about:
 I'm glad I don't know what day is today.


----------



## JB

to Driolah and mhp:
I'm surprised the Google translator did as well as it did.  I'm impressed.  But it still shows the need for human intervention.   I had a computer program a few years ago called "Translate" that I tried to use in translating a personnel manual from English to Spanish.  I thought it would at least save me some typing, by getting most of the text translated correctly, and I would just "fine tune" as required.

Unfortunately, so much was required that it was quicker to enter everything from scratch.

Re Driolah's last translation, it is not incorrect grammatically,  but sounds a little strange, especially:  "what day is today."  So if you are speaking, and want to sound like you were born here (U.S., EEUU), you'd say something else (various good choices already given).  On the other hand, if you were writing dialogue for a character in a play or novel, who was drawn to be a little strange (maybe an eccentric college professor, or mad scientist)  you might want to use what you suggested to convey that flavor.


----------



## mhp

jbruceismay said:
			
		

> to Driolah and mhp:
> I'm surprised the Google translator did as well as it did.  I'm impressed.  But it still shows the need for human intervention.   I had a computer program a few years ago called "Translate" that I tried to use in translating a personnel manual from English to Spanish.  I thought it would at least save me some typing, by getting most of the text translated correctly, and I would just "fine tune" as required.
> 
> Unfortunately, so much was required that it was quicker to enter everything from scratch.
> 
> Re Driolah's last translation, it is not incorrect grammatically,  but sounds a little strange, especially:  "what day is today."  So if you are speaking, and want to sound like you were born here (U.S., EEUU), you'd say something else (various good choices already given).  On the other hand, if you were writing dialogue for a character in a play or novel, who was drawn to be a little strange (maybe an eccentric college professor, or mad scientist)  you might want to use what you suggested to convey that flavor.


 Try it. I have a lot of fun translating things from English to Japanese.

http://www.google.com/language_tools?hl=en

To test if the translator has done a good job, I translate back from Japanese to English. The effects are some times very interesting.

私のワイシャツのためにセクシーなI'm 余りに

This also works for Spanish. It is always a good idea to translate back into the original language using the automatic translator.
 I'm not saying this is a foolproof method of translation, but better than nothing.


----------



## JB

A mhp:

Un error suyo:  "some tmies" debe ser "sometmies" = una sola palabra.

2.  Thanks for the link.  Doomo arigatoo gozaimashita.  Mata hanashimashoo, ne?.


----------



## mhp

jbruceismay said:
			
		

> "some tmies" debe ser "sometmies"



Yes, "sometimes" will also work


----------



## solecito

Este.........¿ te refieres a sometimes?
Y por fin...¿Quién ganó la apuesta? 




			
				jbruceismay said:
			
		

> A mhp:
> 
> Un error suyo: "some tmies" debe ser "sometmies" = una sola palabra.
> 
> 2. Thanks for the link. Doomo arigatoo gozaimashita. Mata hanashimashoo, ne?.


----------



## luis masci

rhychn said:
			
		

> The correct way of saying this is:
> 
> "I like not knowing what day it is", or if you want to be more explicit, you can say "I like not knowing what day it is today"


 
Let me a question about it: why "not" instead "don't"?


----------



## JB

Favor de disculpar el error tipográfico.  I meant to write *sometimes = algunas veces* or *a veces.*

*¿Cual apuesta?*


----------



## aurilla

"Me gusta no saber que dia es hoy" = "I like not knowing what day today is."


----------



## JB

luis masci said:
			
		

> Let me a question about it: why "not" instead "don't"?


 
I'm not sure I understand your question, but maybe this will help.

Affirmative:  I *like* football.
Negative:  I *do not* *like* football.  or I *don't like* football.

You can also say:  I *do* *like* football.  The "do" in this case adds emphasis, a bit like adding a "*sí*" in Spanish.  _Sí me gusta el fútbol americano._

If this isn't what you were after, please post your question again.


----------



## Chipiron

luis masci said:
			
		

> Let me a question about it: why "not" instead "don't"?


 
Hi Luis!!
 
You cannot use don’t in this case because  “Know” is not working as a verb, but works as an object.
The auxiliary do “modify”  the main verb in this case “like” and, the sentences is affirmative,  “I like…” not negative.
 
If you’d want to say: “No me gusta saber  que día es” : “I don’t like knowing what day it is”
But in this case you are saying that something likes you and this something is “Not Knowing what day it is”.
 
 
Well, I’m not sure if my explanation is clear but I hope it helps.
 
Cheers,
 
PS: Please, correct my mistakes.


----------



## Soy Yo

Podrias decir:

I like the fact that I do not know what day it is.

En este caso la cláusula [that I do not know what day it is] es el objeto directo (en inglés) del verbo like. Toda la cláusula sirve como "objeto directo" del verbo "like."

Pero como se ha dicho... I like not knowing what day it is....tiene una construcción diferente. No tenemos una cláusula con sujeto y todo...tenemos un gerundio que sirve como sustantivo:

Reducido a los elementos básicos:

I like knowing. (I subject, like verb, knowing direct object)

I like not knowing. (I subject, like verb, not knowing direct object).


----------

